# Can I still use this carseat? (cracked styrofoam)



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm guessing the answer is "no", but I figured I'd ask anyway. I have a hand-me-down (from my sis, so I know the history) Britax Boulevard. I went to take the cover off to wash it today and I noticed that the white styrofoam for the head rest part has a half inch crack right at the top of it (where it curves from back to the left side). I would never had know if I hadn't taken the carseat apart to wash it. Should I not use this carseat? Considering that many carseats don't even have a separate head restraint part, do you think this would be acceptable for an occasional use carseat? I could put it into my husband's car for the new baby--he takes our older son to school every day, but wouldn't be taking the baby anywhere except once in a blue moon. I have a different carseat for the baby for my car.

TIA!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Is the foam just cracked, or are there pieces missing? If it's cracked but otherwise intact, tape -- do not glue -- it together and use it while you wait for a replacement (call the manufacturer to order). If there are pieces missing, can you take a picture?


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

It's just cracked, no pieces missing. When it fits together you can't tell it's broken (only if you flex the two sides apart). I didn't know I could get a replacement piece from Britax, I'll give them a call about it.

In other news, I've discovered that the strap on one of the LATCH straps is frayed. I have no idea how that could even happen. Not an issue for us because DH's car is too old to have LATCH, but I think I should completely sever and remove that piece to make sure it's never used. Good idea?


----------

